# This is upsetting! Has it Happened to You?



## silvrepen (Oct 1, 2014)

I am working on a throw/afghan in off-white with a pattern of denim blue. I had some trouble getting into the groove with it and had to frog twice before it became routine, so I started off on the wrong foot to begin with. Now, even though those who visit say it is beautiful, I am beginning to not care for it very much, and hope I don't get really fed up with it since it is a gift and I must finish it. This is my first really large project and have no frame of reference. Is this love/hate relationship common with large projects that may have started off rocky?  :?: :hunf:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I seldom do very large pieces. but I have not had your problem. Must be awful!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

sometimes it becomes a chore to finish a project you aren't interested in, but a few rows at a time and it will soon be finished.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

chickkie said:


> sometimes it becomes a chore to finish a project you aren't interested in, but a few rows at a time and it will soon be finished.


Yup. Put it aside for a bit and then follow Chickie's advice. You will reconnect with this project.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

A lot of times it's exciting to start a new project - especially when it's for someone else...then it becomes daunting...then you hit the love/hate that you speak of...Yep, as they said, just keep doing little bits at a time. If you have to, set how many rows or a timer, but be consistent, and you'll be amazed to find that all of a sudden you're done...and you have that lovely gift you envisioned ready for the recipient! Good luck and try to enjoy the journey!


----------



## silvrepen (Oct 1, 2014)

cakes said:


> I seldom do very large pieces. but I have not had your problem. Must be awful!


Not yet it is not, but I really dread becoming too turned off by it.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

That is why I generally have several projects going at once. The one I dislike working on get my first attention for a couple of rows or an inch and then I move on to another project that I really like. Working on the second is my reward for work on the first. Seem silly but you do eventually the "big" one done. Good Luck


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I absolutely do hit that wall. I find if I switch off to a small project like baby booties that can be finished quickly, I get that satisfaction "fix" of a completed project. Then I can resume the big project again. And, sometimes you just need to give your eyes a break and work on a different color. 

Hang in there!


----------



## MAM136 (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes, I just finished an afghan that was stripes and single crochet and was so tedious that I kept putting it aside because I hated working on it. But,I chose colors I knew the person liked and would match her home and it was a wedding present so I plugged on through to finish it. I did small projects in between to get away from the boredom. Of course she loved it and will cherish it which makes me glad I completed it (but I will never make it again).


----------



## silvrepen (Oct 1, 2014)

CuriousKitty said:


> A lot of times it's exciting to start a new project - especially when it's for someone else...then it becomes daunting...then you hit the love/hate that you speak of...Yep, as they said, just keep doing little bits at a time. If you have to, set how many rows or a timer, but be consistent, and you'll be amazed to find that all of a sudden you're done...and you have that lovely gift you envisioned ready for the recipient! Good luck and try to enjoy the journey!


Thanks for the encouragement and support. I can always find it here. It is amazing how quickly I received all your replies. Must be prime time on the computer. Thanks again! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cozyhomelife (Mar 14, 2013)

Seems to happen more when doing a project for someone else, because it's more like a 'job'.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Good advice to do a few rows at a time. I'm doing an afghan [just baby size] so for a change I tried the 1898 hat & now I'm addicted to them, started #5 today. Back to the afghan tomorrow.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

silvrepen said:


> Thanks for the encouragement and support. I can always find it here. It is amazing how quickly I received all your replies. Must be prime time on the computer. Thanks again! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Possibly a popular time...but, also hit a chord in most of us! Grand ideas, then reality smacks you in the face once you get going!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

When I made my Tree of Life afghan, I did get into the love/hate thing. But I promised myself I would knit 2 rows a day, & more if I felt like it. Sooner than expected, I finished it & the recipients were thrilled. So I'm glad I finished. Now.........ask me if I'll ever willingly knit another one....................probably not.


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

You are sooooo not alone!!!....happens to me everyday all day...I start soooo many projects that they dont even make the yarn anymore...I remember when my friend had a baby and I started making her a blanket...well her baby is now 25 and working in Paris....it think it will eventually be for my friends grandchild!!!...lol...but when I did get back to the sweaters I got board with and threw them aside...I did finish them and even wore them out to several dinners!!!!...I was proud even if the guage was wayyy off!!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh yes, the love/hate relationship. I have it when I get towards the end of a large project. Whether it is knitting, crochet, cross stitch, all of them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't remember the last time I only had one project on my needles/hook! I have too many WIPs to count, and many are within mere hours of completion. Most have no intended recipient, so there's no pressure to complete. Eventually, they do reach 'Finished', but some take ages, and they're not only the biggest ones.

Courage! You can do it! Put a clip (paper-clip, hair-clip, safety-pin, stitch marker, whatever) just below where you are now - or whenever you pick it up for the day. Then, you'll have a visual idea of how much you completed in one session. I've used this 'trick' successfully when I _do_ have a deadline.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Same thing happens to me a lot because I get bored easily, especially if it's a large project. That's why I bought some special labels from Knit Picks that read "This took forever"!


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yep, happens to me all the time. Just hang in there, put it aside for a day or two, then do a little bit each day. Before you know it, you'll be back into it again and you'll have it done in no time at all. Have a good night everyone,


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I just finished a ponch for my daughter that seemed to go on FOREVER. I kept at it and finally got it done. She loves it so it's alls well that ends well I guess. Sometimes you just have to persevere.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

not only large projects. I promised my GGS a minion. The body is done and the overalls just need the pockets. Then there's arms, and the face, eyes, safety glasses, large mouth, teeth and tongue. So many small pieces. And I have never even seen the movie!! I sure am unhappy, but he thinks I can make anything. What could I do? I do a little each day. It will get done . . it will get done. . .it will get done


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm making a small toy dinosaur and I hate it! I will finish it because it's a gift, but its so tedious!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

That is something that i dread,happening to me,so far so good.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Colorgal said:


> That is why I generally have several projects going at once. The one I dislike working on get my first attention for a couple of rows or an inch and then I move on to another project that I really like. Working on the second is my reward for work on the first. Seem silly but you do eventually the "big" one done. Good Luck


It is not silly, I do this too! I am knitting two afghans right now, one for each of my sons. They both have a lot of cables, which I love doing but I need a break from it sometimes and so it's nice to have something else that I can switch over to when I get sick of them.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Not only do I have a love/hate relationship with a current project for a friend, I'm really hating the yarn. It's actually in my favorite color combinations of blue/green, but I'm afraid these are soon to be my former favorite colors--I hate the yarn so much Before my friend left on a trip to Texas, I asked her if she was sure she had to have this pattern and was she sure she likes the color. She assured me it is just what she wants. She'll be back next Wednesday so I have to finish it soon---ugggh!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I just finished a crochet afghan. By the time it was done, I was more than ready for it to be gone! My granddaughter is thrilled and I'm so glad I finished it. I got back to a pair of socks that have been in extended time out. They just weren't working for me and the pattern I'm doing is sooooooooooo simple it made not sense, but now they're going great. I'm also playing with mosaic knitting with a tote bag in mind. I have another afghan to start and I need some fun first.


----------



## silvrepen (Oct 1, 2014)

I had no idea this was so wide spread. I guess is is a hazard of the fertile mind. Thanks for all the support. I have until May 8 to get it done with enough time for blocking and drying. I guess now I have the will to finish. I will try to remember to post a picture when I have it finished.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

It is happening to me at the moment. My daughter sent me a photo and said she would like it, so like a good mum, bought the yarn and I have done about 60cm of it but it doesn't inspire me at all and therefore it seems to be taking forever to knit but I am determined to finish it. &#127800;


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes you do sometimes get that love/hate relationships with large items especially when you have mastered the pattern and seem like you have miles more to do. If everyone likes it you must be doing something right so keep going. Just think of the satisfaction when you have finished and the pleasure it will give someone. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Ah no. Not good. I'm currently working on an afghan that I like more and more as it grows. Keep at it, as everyone says, just a few rows at a time and it will soon be done.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

chickkie said:


> sometimes it becomes a chore to finish a project you aren't interested in, but a few rows at a time and it will soon be finished.


Yes, that happens to me. I am currently making a knitted octopus which really isn't very enjoyable, so I do a bit at a time. There is a time limit, which is a good thing, or it might never get done! But I've run overtime as it is. One tentacle was fine. Eight is getting a bit boring (although easier, because I'm getting into the swing of it). I've almost done tentacle number 5. I find it helps to 'measure' - you know 'I'm a quarter of a way through', or 'I'm halfway through it now'. Once I get to the halfway mark, it's count-DOWn and feels better. Silly games one plays with ones-self. And I look for nice things - e.g. 'It will be so nice and warm when I finish this', or, as with this octopus, 'I really like the way knitting two yarns together makes this feel'.

I hope the enthusiasm returns for you!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> .... You can do it! Put a clip (paper-clip, hair-clip, safety-pin, stitch marker, whatever) just below where you are now - or whenever you pick it up for the day. Then, you'll have a visual idea of how much you completed in one session. I've used this 'trick' successfully when I _do_ have a deadline.


I like that. Good trick.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

Doo Doo happens! I set aside one hour a day for those long term projects that bore me or strain my brain. I work on other things during the day instead when I have time. Sooner or later the project reaches completion


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes, it has happened to me. I made my mind up this year to finish what I have and no more new until done. I keep saving lots of patterns so when I am ready, I will start some smaller things as I have 2 afghans going and I am getting bored with them.


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh yeah. 
I was knitting a baby cocoon for my great niece's baby shower. Read the directions, looked easy enough. Bought the recommended yarn. Settled down to begin knitting a few weeks before the shower. Then--what's this? What kind of crazy "yarn" IS this? It looks adorable, like little confetti, very soft. BUT it really was something like clear plastic filament (like for fishing) with these adorable multicolored tufts of yarn stuck to it. WHOA...Quite a challenge to work with. Then the directions that looked so easy when read, suddenly turned into nightmare when trying to execute them. Long story short: Decided to just plain knit the darn thing after many froggings. and was still finishing the project the morning of the shower. BUT it was greatly admired by all, and some adults asked if I would make an adult size one for them...not...on...your...life. LOL! SO YES, love/hate was definitely involved. Great niece even sent a photo of baby in the cocoon, and, yeah, adorable.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes it is..just don't push yourself with it, pace just how much you do each day so you won't burn yourself out.


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

It sometimes happens. You've gotten the best advice. A few rows at a time between doing projects that you enjoy and it'll be done. Who knows, when you see it coming along your enthusiasm may pick up and you'll enjoy working it.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Keep going, you'll start to love it again when you are almost finished. Large projects for me just become boring, so I have to mix it up with smaller ones in between. Good luck.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

I set myself goals - must knit so and so number or rows or pattern repeats. Usually this eggs me on, sometimes I learn to loathe the piece I am knitting. But I have a rule - Can't start something new before I finish what I am knitting. I instigated this rule about eight years ago after I turned out whilst moving house and found about three expensive knitting projects just abandoned in various stages of knitting. I was so cross with myself that I made my rule. Mind you I have not yet tackled the abandoned projects.................. Silly really but one day I will, I really will.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't like to do really big projects because by half way through I start to hate everything about it from the colors to the pattern.

I Suddenly start liking it again when I'm blocking it.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, that's why I always keep at least two things I am actively working on just in case I get bored or tired of one


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't do to many big projects for the fact I do get bored with them. I like baby items because you get them done fairly fast.


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

Yesteday I finished (finally) an afghan for a wedding gift. I never do large projects. The only way I would finish it was to challenge myself. I completed one "pattern" (8 rows)each day.... NO EXCUSES!!! Got it done and it's now ready to go. And I am quite pleased bcause I finished it. Set your goal and stick to it... you will get it done.
P.S. I didn't allow myself to do anything else, each day, until I did my one pattern.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Did the recipient of the gift have requirements about what you are knitting, the yarn and pattern? If not, frog it and put the yarn in time out, and start something else that would be a nice gift.


----------



## Licus (Sep 5, 2011)

I truly sympathise with you. Not quite the same thing, but I frogged a good few rows of an Aran project, and on the third attempt realised that it was right all along. But never felt the same about it after that.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Licus said:


> I truly sympathise with you. Not quite the same thing, but I frogged a good few rows of an Aran project, and on the third attempt realised that it was right all along. But never felt the same about it after that.


Ha ha ha, I've done that before. Frogged and re-knit, just to realize it was correct the first time! As someone said on a different thread, if we learn from our mistakes I should be a genius by now!


----------



## Neighbor (Jul 11, 2012)

Is the love/hate relationship common? Absolutely! Is frogging a project common? Absolutely! I'm doing baby projects currently because my grandkids are small, but even with them I get to the point where it's not so much fun, I just want to finish it so I can start something new! 
I always have at least two projects to work on for that reason. It's o.k. to set one aside to give yourself a break, but make yourself return to the other soon or it will go into "hibernation" and you won't want to finish at all.
Off white and denim sounds like a beautiful combination. Can't wait to see the finished afghan photo when you finish!


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks, Jessica Jean, for the idea. I, too, have many WIP's around. They do eventually get done, but I may have to use your trick to finish the second sleeve of this sweater. Nothing wrong with it all, but I just haven't been working on it. I really want to start a new project, and the bag of colorful yarn is calling. I think I'll grind through this one and get it done. Should only take a week or so to completely finish it. I mean, really, how long can 1/2 sleeve and a neckband take?


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I too sometimes have difficulty 'getting into' the rhythm
of new projects or patterns. I like the idea of doing a row or two daily and then starting another more fun project.


----------



## sls 449 (Feb 24, 2015)

I have felt the same way too ! I usually have small projects going on that are fun,in between the big project I am having trouble finishing ! You will feel so great when you get it done ! Keep working on your project !


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

For me, yes. A large project that one isn't particularly enamored with tends to get real boring. You just have to knuckle down and get through it. I can always think of 101 things I'd rather be doing, knitwise, not housecleaning-wise.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I think this happens to all of us. I am so compulsive that I MUST finish it before I can be rewarded with a small quick knit project.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Gee I thought I was the only one. I usually finish all my crochet afghans, cause to me they go faster. I finished knitting a beautiful shades of pink afghan for my granddaughter and then found out she hates pink. So it went to a charity. Crocheted her a blue one. Started a knit one for her mom (4 years ago). Figured that if I made it in panels would go faster. She wants it big so I figure 5 panels each 6 ft long. I have 5 ft of panel #1 done. Since I have started,I have completed 5 or 6 baby blankets, 3 wedding afghans (crocheted of course) lapghans for hospice, & numerous hats. I WILL complete this afghan in the next 2 years or before I die.


----------



## mwilsonmd (Feb 28, 2013)

This is what I do that I find really helps me. 

I don't like purl rows. I find purling more difficult and an all purl row is boring. So when I'm dragging through a big project such as a shawl that has busy knit rows alternating with long, boring purl rows, I always try to end a knitting session with a purl row. Then I look forward to getting back to the work and starting on an exciting knit row. It is only psychology, but it works for me!


----------



## citymouse (May 17, 2014)

Oh yes, this happened to me. I made two aran afghans. Each had seven strips that had to be sew together. Argghh! But I got them done and they were beautiful and well appreciated by the recipients. Persevere, Excelsior!


----------



## bjdevi1018 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't do afghans/blankets are that very reason. Get bored with it. Plus, I seldom like anything I make.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

silvrepen said:


> I am working on a throw/afghan in off-white with a pattern of denim blue. I had some trouble getting into the groove with it and had to frog twice before it became routine, so I started off on the wrong foot to begin with. Now, even though those who visit say it is beautiful, I am beginning to not care for it very much, and hope I don't get really fed up with it since it is a gift and I must finish it. This is my first really large project and have no frame of reference. Is this love/hate relationship common with large projects that may have started off rocky?  :?: :hunf:


Well I can tell you the first time I decided to do a larger project I was worn by 1/4 of the way through. I preservered and manage it. Hang in there with it. It will definitely be worth it!


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Interesting, thought it was just me who loathed purl rows. This is of course why I like knitting in the round.


mwilsonmd said:


> This is what I do that I find really helps me.
> 
> I don't like purl rows. I find purling more difficult and an all purl row is boring. So when I'm dragging through a big project such as a shawl that has busy knit rows alternating with long, boring purl rows, I always try to end a knitting session with a purl row. Then I look forward to getting back to the work and starting on an exciting knit row. It is only psychology, but it works for me!


----------



## Sundownhopper7007 (Dec 25, 2014)

I had a project like that once. A friend gave me some yarn and asked me to do a prayer shawl. I'd never done one before and even tho the pattern seemed easy, it was counter-intuitive. 3 knit-3 purl etc. But, coming back, you purl into the knit sts and knit into the purl sts. Drove me crazy. Anyway, after 17 inches of length, even tho I had fixed a bunch of mistakes, I was still finding them! Frogged it and started over! Oh well. Second time turned out better because I'd gotten my brain wrapped around the pattern better. But, I like to knit for the joy of knitting, not bacause I "have to." So, do that. Enjoy your knitting and it becomes a pleasure.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes. Happens on large projects mostly. One, after I spent many months on and put aside I didn't like after all and frogged. Some of that yarn is still in my stash. Another nagging project is stalled and has to be done to empty the large basket it lives in. But I just completed a longer waiting project and feel relieved, although not elated. The recipient is very happy which is good. Meanwhile there have been many satisfying smaller projects. Along the way there have been temptations so I keep acquiring yarn for them. I need a Rapunzel kind of intervention, locked up in a tower with yarn and nothing else to do for years to knit my way through the stash!

Yeah, I can picture many KPers putting down the knitting and raising a hand, "Me, too."


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

I made a jacket/sweater. Love the pattern and others said the same. I finished it and I hate it. I have considered frogging it and using the yarn for something else or selling it. Haven't decided which yet.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes there are patterns that get below my skin....I have several... two at present are active. A dress (feather and fan... or was that..) and a doll... the dress would be finished, except I decided to add sleeves........... and the doll is on such small needles (1.25) that I have to let my hands heal up between working on them... So I pick up a different set of needles and start another project while these hold my place on the couch....


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have had this problem almost every time I do a big project. Like many others, I have different projects to work on when I feel like I just can't do another stitch on my big project. Keep at it a little at a time, it make take longer to complete but you can keep your sanity,


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

cozyhomelife said:


> Seems to happen more when doing a project for someone else, because it's more like a 'job'.


Yes, there is that added pressure/stress of doing it really well & the deadline that hangs over you to finish it quickly. Not as "easy-going"....  When you get weary of a large project....can't just pick it up 3mo later! Such good advice on this site!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It can become that way. Seems like you will never get it done. Keep on keeping on. It will get done and you will be so glad.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm knitting a lace scarf for my bff for her birthday. It's a project that takes a lot of concentration. I can't "watch" tv with it as I lose my place. But--I've discovered i can listen and still keep with the pattern. So I work on it during the late news at night. It's 45 minutes (I don't listen to the sports) and I really do get quite a bit done during that time. I've noticed that without the pressure and frustration I'm knitting more in that time each night. Just hang in there and it will be done before you know it.
bbk


----------



## Knit Addict (Mar 8, 2015)

Colorgal said:


> That is why I generally have several projects going at once. The one I dislike working on get my first attention for a couple of rows or an inch and then I move on to another project that I really like. Working on the second is my reward for work on the first. Seem silly but you do eventually the "big" one done. Good Luck


I've been looking for a logical justification for my multiple wip's. KP has so many benefits...it would be totally worth it if all I had gotten from it were lifelines. But there are side effects...so many good ideas and build ups of pattern saves and multiple wip's...I currently have five.


----------



## Knit Addict (Mar 8, 2015)

GemsByGranny said:


> I like that. Good trick.


Sometimes I put a lifeline in when I quit. Then I can see my progress.


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

If you have the time, I too suggest, putting it down and not working on it for a while.. then go back to it, with a fresh mind and work a few rows at a time, And yes, I too have been in the love hate relationship ,, but so many times when It finally clicks and I get it ,, EUREKA I feel good.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I make myself small goals with a reward. Such as work one hour on the dreaded project and then work on something fun for awhile!


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

I have had this happen. The piece becomes tedious and I cannot conjure up the slightest excuse of why I should be a happy knitter knitting it LOL What I do is set a time each night, sit and knit 5 rows or whatever. That might inspire you more. Hugs!!! Sheri


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a million WIPs in my closet! My problem is that I overcommit and have to put things away in order to do the next one that's on a deadline. 
I love JessicaJean's paperclip idea - plus here's what else I do:
I only use interchangeable circular sets so that I can cap off the cable and use my needles elsewhere. I got some little plastic tags from KnitPicks that have needle sizes on them so I don't have to remember which needles I need to start back up.


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes. When I do a project that someone asked to knit I get really picky and I start over and over again. As my knitting friend says Put the afghan in time out"


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Maybe you can do something like tell yourself to accomplish X number of rows per day. Or perhaps you can convince yourself to do X number of rows per day. And in between times, work on something that YOU really want to work on.

However, that being said, I think that knitting should be enjoyable. So, if you're not enjoying this project at all, why work on it? Perhaps you can make something smaller?

Hazel


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Been there, done that too. Easy does it, you'll get there!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, I hit that wall months ago and have not picked up that afghan since. Am about finished with a sweater, will work on some slippers, then that afghan will be picked up again. i am tired of looking at it in that basket by my recliner. I, too, have gotten compliments on it, but somehow just don't want to pick it up and work on it.

Dot


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes, I've got a current love/hate relationship with a jumper (sweater) for my adult sized grandson. I've done the back, sleeves and am taking ages to do the front. I must stick at it because I've got a couple of other projects on the go too, and am determined to finish this jumper first, a couple of rows at a time.


----------



## Little Old Lady (Aug 30, 2014)

All of the above. I am really into socks (thanks to KP) and have a poncho I promised for my daughter-in-law at Christmas ( to match the one I made for my GD) have not touched it since. So my plan is to do 4 rows every evening before I pick up the socks. Plus promised my daughter a fleece blanket last fall and just got it set up today to get a going on it. It's not that I do not want to do the poncho and blanket its just I am so into socks!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Been there, and have done that. Yes, I get excited to start an afghan, and it seems it is not growing at all, and I start keep on knitting, knitting, knitting. I know (and it looks like I am not alone) that it sometimes seems like the darn thing will never get knitted. Keep up the faith, we all will cheer you on.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Oh yes! Happened to me recently and it wasn't even a large project. Just a toy, Parlor Cat. I came to _hate that cat, lol! 
Was supposed to be for an August birthday, then delayed for Christmas, postponed for Valentine's, and _finally gave it for Easter!
However I did some other things in the meantime.

Take heart, and plug along with your project. It _will be over! You might even like it by that time. If nothing else, you'll be relieved it's over!


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

When I was about 9, I agreed to make an afghan for my aunt who bought the yarn. This was with "Weave-it" squares in a lovely combination of rose squares that had a small pattern alternating with a medium gray. My grandmother was to sew the squares together. I remember very well after only about 10 squares made that I was tired of it. My grandmother insisted that I make one each day before I could go out to play. On my own I began to make two so it finally became finished. This was over 60 years ago and the afghan is still in the family. Your question brought all that dislike feeling back. LOL


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree with the others! I have a shawl that I am struggling with and someone here suggested 20 minutes a day and I will get it done. Thing is I have to start the 20 minutes, so you are not alone!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, I'm facing the same situation with my sister's sweater. If you find a solution let me know!


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

It's only knitting after all .
Health problems are AWFUL ,not knitting problems .
Sorry .


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

yes. I've put it aside for a bit and then finish it.

best of luck to you.


----------



## silvrepen (Oct 1, 2014)

mwilsonmd said:


> This is what I do that I find really helps me.
> 
> I don't like purl rows. I find purling more difficult and an all purl row is boring. So when I'm dragging through a big project such as a shawl that has busy knit rows alternating with long, boring purl rows, I always try to end a knitting session with a purl row. Then I look forward to getting back to the work and starting on an exciting knit row. It is only psychology, but it works for me!


Had no idea that I was touching so many sore spots with my question about love/hate relationship with a project, but here is another one of my love/hate areas - purling. I thought I was whining when I would not like to purl a row but I see that I am not the only one here. Anyone who does not enjoy needle art could read these remarks and ask "Why do you even knit?" We all know the answer to that - it makes us happy and is relaxing, while allowing us to do things for others.

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I hate large projects but I have a mantra the sooner it's done the sooner I move on it helps it really does sometimes it takes a few trips to the frog pond before I get in the groove sometimes it is so annoying I use a fall back it's ok it will shine no matter what pattern you use!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

silvrepen said:


> I had no idea this was so wide spread. I guess is is a hazard of the fertile mind. Thanks for all the support. I have until May 8 to get it done with enough time for blocking and drying. I guess now I have the will to finish. I will try to remember to post a picture when I have it finished.


Oh yes, please do!!


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

Definitely . I started a jacket with log cabin type squares and several years later finally finished it to enter it into a fair which put pressure on me. Boy, did I hate it by the time I finished it. Got a blue ribbon for it and gave it to my sister in law who loves it.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm working away on a sweater that is knit from the top down, it's the second one in this pattern with the same yarn, only in a different color. While I've been working on the second sweater, the first one stretched out quite a bit. I wear it almost every day because I love it. It's a lovely acrylic. The first one is so huge, I have to roll up the sleeves so I can use my hands. I am a large woman and the sweater pattern fits up to 60" around, so that's a very heavy sweater. 
So I decided to make the second sweater a lot smaller. I had knit it down to almost the bottom (30"), so I gritted my teeth and ripped it all out. The entire yoke is in a cabled pattern, so it was a "Greek Tragedy", lots of wailing and sobbing  as I ripped, and when I was finished, instead of a sweater, I had a big ball of yarn. So I shut it up in the closet and watched a good romantic comedy on TV. 
The next day, I began again on the sweater in the smaller size. I'm now almost to the bottom, then I will put the sleeves. 
I'm wearing the first sweater as I type this. I love this sweater, even if it is TOO BIG.
I am so sick of the second sweater, I could just chew it up! Now and then I stop and make a pair of socks or something, then back to the Sweater from Hell. It has a name, now. I know when I finish it, I will wear it with a sense of victory! That's what keeps me going! I Will Finish it, it will not win!! So the answer to your question, it Yes, sometimes you get very tired of a project!


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Colorgal said:


> That is why I generally have several projects going at once. The one I dislike working on get my first attention for a couple of rows or an inch and then I move on to another project that I really like. Working on the second is my reward for work on the first. Seem silly but you do eventually the "big" one done. Good Luck


I do the same thing. If a project becomes tedious, I commit to doing a few rows at a time before switching to something I'm enjoying.

I also find that on really large projects (e.g., blanket for a king-size bed), when I get towards the end I have to really discipline myself. Otherwise I rationalize "a couple inches shorter won't make a difference." When I've cut that corner, I'm seldom happy with the finished product.

Keep with it - but not to the exclusion of your other projects - and before you know it, it will be finished !


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

silvrepen said:


> I am working on a throw/afghan in off-white with a pattern of denim blue. I had some trouble getting into the groove with it and had to frog twice before it became routine, so I started off on the wrong foot to begin with. Now, even though those who visit say it is beautiful, I am beginning to not care for it very much, and hope I don't get really fed up with it since it is a gift and I must finish it. This is my first really large project and have no frame of reference. Is this love/hate relationship common with large projects that may have started off rocky?  :?: :hunf:


Yes, YES and YYYEEESSS. I am in the midst of a Lacy crochet baptismal blanket for a first Grandchild (to become and Heirloom) and I have ripped it out at least 400 times (or it seems so) and finally I found a DANISH u Tube which can help. 
It is turning out lovely but what a pain in the tushie.
I understand what you are saying completely. Just know I am commiserating with you.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Put it aside for a while and do something else. You know the old saying "Absence makes the heart grow fonder"? Good advice in this instance.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Show us a picture of your progress. After you get some oohs and aahs you might want to continue.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I know what you mean. I'm here right now because I'm knitting a sweater and today I've frogged it twice....an entire pattern each time. The pattern is not difficult, I've just lost interest in it. My question is, why????don't we see the mistake right away, why is it always 10 rows later.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Wow....that is a powerful story. Tearing down the whole project and then struggling to rework it. I would have tossed it in a container and walked away. Good for you.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Others mentioned "rewards" like doing a smaller or more fun project which is a great idea. I recommend throwing a load of laundry in, turn on your favorite music and sit down to work on your project. That way, you're still working, but also relaxing. That's what I do!


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have had this experience before and the thing that I do is I spice the project up with adding something a little more challenging or appealing to the eye - I will add a new dimension of a patterned stitch or cables or color, anything to get the creative juices flowing. Hence, my moniker - CrazyWoman57!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> sometimes it becomes a chore to finish a project you aren't interested in, but a few rows at a time and it will soon be finished.


that is exactly what I am doing as I knit a blanket for a girlfriend. I knit about 10 rows, put it aside and pick it up a day or two later to continue. it is for a Christmas present so I hope I can get it done in time!!! perhaps I will have to "up" the number of rows I do each time......


----------



## Sundownhopper7007 (Dec 25, 2014)

Aw, you poor thing. I usually have lots of time to devote to my knitting. And, I love doing cardigans. They take about 3 weeks if everything goes right. This time, however, they didn't. I had to re-work the yoke 3 times! Just kept messing up. Don't ask me why... lol. But, I went all the way to the collar before I noticed the mistakes. Anyway, I finally got it done. It turned out nice. Now I hope it fits the woman I made it for! Let's hope.


----------



## musiclady (Aug 26, 2011)

I once did a LARGE afghan (6' by 7') and it took me 7 years! :lol:


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

silvrepen said:


> I am working on a throw/afghan in off-white with a pattern of denim blue. I had some trouble getting into the groove with it and had to frog twice before it became routine, so I started off on the wrong foot to begin with. Now, even though those who visit say it is beautiful, I am beginning to not care for it very much, and hope I don't get really fed up with it since it is a gift and I must finish it. This is my first really large project and have no frame of reference. Is this love/hate relationship common with large projects that may have started off rocky?  :?: :hunf:


I have a half-finished baby blanket that will remain half-finished, probably. I love the color, stitch and yarn, but it became a WIP when I had a back problem. Although my back has recovered, all incentive to make this is now gone. The intended baby hasn't yet reached adulthood, but I cannot make myself knit on this again.
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/emee1315/the-addictive-baby-blanket


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

When I have a project like that, where I've got tired of it but need to get it finished, I treat it like an assignment and work for a set amount of time each day till it's done, but not a second longer! Good luck!


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

I get to dreading a certain thing--e.g., currently doing a machine knit tunic that requires taking off on a garter bar, turning and rehanging the stitches--which is daunting since I don't have a bulky garter bar and the standard one doesn't fit right and I am new to using it and drop stitches, etc.--so I did the back and then had a hard time getting started on the front, but Vogue Knitting Live is next weekend, so that gave me the impetus to "get over it, already", which I did. Yes, it was still odious but I did it and now can proceed with the more fun/challenging parts (like hand-manipulated lace). I hate to feel clutzy and so avoid parts of a project that make me feel incompetent. I WILL have this done and proudly ready to wear by next weekend. You WILL conquer this blasted afghan and look back on it with pride in your accomplishment.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

I get to dreading a certain thing--e.g., currently doing a machine knit tunic that requires taking off on a garter bar, turning and rehanging the stitches--which is daunting since I don't have a bulky garter bar and the standard one doesn't fit right and I am new to using it and drop stitches, etc.--so I did the back and then had a hard time getting started on the front, but Vogue Knitting Live is next weekend, so that gave me the impetus to "get over it, already", which I did. Yes, it was still odious but I did it and now can proceed with the more fun/challenging parts (like hand-manipulated lace). I hate to feel clutzy and so avoid parts of a project that make me feel incompetent. I WILL have this done and proudly ready to wear by next weekend. You WILL conquer this blasted afghan and look back on it with pride in your accomplishment.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes... I started a shawl as a Christmas present for my good friend, and she told me she was going to wear it to her nephew's wedding in late April.
Well, try as I may, every time I started it, after at laest 1/3 way to finish, I would mess up and have to frog it!
I tried several different patterns, and ended up frogging them all... I became depressed over my failures, and wanted to chuck the whole project, but the wedding...
I finally started a simple pattern, and was able to finish it and gave it to her last week.
I'm so thankful I finally finished it, but it has left a bad taste in my mouth for ever knitting a large project again.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I've experienced everything you've mentioned about your afghan knitting. I usually settle into the project once I get over the initial set-up and am in to the pattern. My best advice is not to put too much pressure on yourself with extended periods of knitting. Unless you have a short deadline, I'd try setting a goal of an hour or two of time per sitting or a set number of rows. As long as I can see progress (even if it's slow), I'm okay. Good luck. I know it will make a beautiful gift for someone special.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

charliesaunt said:


> I know what you mean. I'm here right now because I'm knitting a sweater and today I've frogged it twice....an entire pattern each time. The pattern is not difficult, I've just lost interest in it. My question is, why????don't we see the mistake right away, why is it always 10 rows later.


I have found that I do not take the time to check my work often enough or I get distracted & forget to focus. When I am knitting, I do not understand how I could have made the mistake, so silently, & not notice when I am doing it. How could the mistake be so "invisible" while knitting & so "visible" a long ways out? A mystery to me! Also, I need to run a life-line more often in my work to spare myself the frogging, but I talk myself out of it.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

You are not alone! In fact, if this is your first time you are amazing to me! I get this way with any project I can't finish in a timely manner!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I've been very lucky and haven't had that problem. Knitted a beautiful Aran afghan and a Aran pullover. Course there's always a 'first time.'


----------



## Carole1930 (Nov 26, 2014)

The baby afghan patterns I use make over-sized ones. About half way finished it becomes a chore to even look at it. The last half is always a struggle. I said "No more baby afghans" and then I started have great-grands. Oh well,, back to work. By the way, I also hate to do K2P2 for very long, so what am I making? - a cap for my GS-in-law that has a 4" rib. Blah!


----------



## silvrepen (Oct 1, 2014)

I will have to bring back my previous saying "We get so soon but too late smart." I also am beginning to look at a pattern to see how much of what I do not like to so rather than being seduced by a neat yarn or pretty picture. :shock:  :thumbup:


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I get so bored w/ garter stitch. Ralvery (May I say that)? has a group who knit nothing but garter. I knitted a shawl titled 'Dale Evans.' Probably looked like Trigger! :lol:


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Silverpen: I'm going to remember that saying. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Ah, well...I hate to admit this, but I have just frogged the hated project that should have been done when my friend gets home Wednesday. The more I forced myself to work on it, the more I disliked the pattern and hated the yarn. I have never, in more than 50 years of knitting, not finished a project, eventually, but I can't look at that yarn one more minute. I will try to restrain myself from pitching it in the trash before I find out if anyone wants it.


----------



## cpennyforyourthoughts (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes, doing the long project has a dynamic totally different than a shorter term project. There is a relationship that occurs..... it becomes more emotionally involved, or not. I too, put other projects in between to break it up. I have been doing that a lot with my spinning this spring I have noticed.... spinning on several different wheels, and keeping a knitting and a crochet project going also. This is supposed to be my year to get back to the looms. .... not made it there yet.


----------



## cpennyforyourthoughts (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathy,

Good for you..... There are times to just say... "no"....
Something about not allowing ourselves to be victims to self-imposed obligations.... 

I did so many yarns for others last year to pay for fiber, that by the end of the year I had little made for myself to use. I find I cannot face doing work for anyone else right now until I do some for my own use according to my own desires right now. (My mom died around Christmas, and her husband is declining quickly..... just holding on tight right now and creating like mad.)

Yes, self therapy.....  ... Regards, Carolyn, in Carolina


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

cakediva said:


> You are sooooo not alone!!!....happens to me everyday all day...I start soooo many projects that they dont even make the yarn anymore...I remember when my friend had a baby and I started making her a blanket...well her baby is now 25 and working in Paris....it think it will eventually be for my friends grandchild!!!...lol...but when I did get back to the sweaters I got board with and threw them aside...I did finish them and even wore them out to several dinners!!!!...I was proud even if the guage was wayyy off!!!!!


Haha, my friend's son is 41 and his hasn't been touched since he arrived before it was finished! The annoying thing is that I started it in my friend's favourite colour scheme and she has unknowingly recently started one in the same colours so I know she would have loved it.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes I have reached the point where I don't want to look at it any more.


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Someone else may have already written this but how about putting it aside for a week. Don't feel guilty, make a deadline "I will start on that again next Monday" Your mind will have a rest about it and be all fresh once the time is up. One week won't make much difference to your gift and may make a lot to you.


----------



## silvrepen (Oct 1, 2014)

1crisp1 said:


> Someone else may have already written this but how about putting it aside for a week. Don't feel guilty, make a deadline "I will start on that again next Monday" Your mind will have a rest about it and be all fresh once the time is up. One week won't make much difference to your gift and may make a lot to you.


I really am impressed with the outpouring of support for my "stage fright" reaction to the love/hate feeling I have had for this project. The good news is that I have come to terms with this pattern, and have learned that small errors can be handled without frogging, and that I may not finish on time. That isn't an option, but if I make myself believe it I may relax about it. Today I measured my progress - which is more than I had from my first complaint, and I am about 40%there. It is amazing how heavy it is becoming, and how much trouble it is to keep 6 strands of 2 colors from tangling. What a learning experience! I hope next projects will be less traumatic. 
Timeline: Wedding 5.15.15. Finis date: 5.6.15. Block and dry, then mail to the couple's residence by 5.12.15

Thanks for your encouragement. I not only learned knitting lessons, but also some personal and friendship support lessons as well.

I will try to post a picture of the final product. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

mmorris said:


> I get so bored w/ garter stitch. Ralvery (May I say that)? has a group who knit nothing but garter. I knitted a shawl titled 'Dale Evans.' Probably looked like Trigger! :lol:


It wasn't me! I think I'm going to have to change my name!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have just finished a straight piece of knitting and that was getting boring, but I have finished and it just needs to be sewn up.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep! I have a blankie I started just to learn to make a square from the centre out in one of my "made up" yarns---mostly green, and all knit until I got tired of it and made a few rows of purl just to get a change. I'll finish it; but right now it languishes in the wicker hamper at about 1-1/2 square yards.
I laid it aside bc I couldn't think of any way to jazz it up that didn't clash with the busy, tweedy "yarn". Open to suggestion.....


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Dsynr said:


> Yep! I have a blankie I started just to learn to make a square from the centre out in one of my "made up" yarns---mostly green, and all knit until I got tired of it and made a few rows of purl just to get a change. I'll finish it; but right now it languishes in the wicker hamper at about 1-1/2 square yards.
> I laid it aside bc I couldn't think of any way to jazz it up that didn't clash with the busy, tweedy "yarn". Open to suggestion.....


How about a crochet edging all around?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Janice Wilkens said:


> How about a crochet edging all around?


It isn't big enough for an edging yet....


----------



## Bettye Littlestitches (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorry so long to reply. I finished a blanket that I started during the last snow storm in January. It was knit in brioche with shades of pink for the light color and black for the dark color. It was knit for charity, "64 blankets for Madiba" where blankets for babies and single beds will be donated on Nelson Mandela's birthday to local charities. Great cause. My goal, besides supporting a good cause, was to get rid of all my acrylic pink yarn. It took forever. I hadto knit small projects to satisfy my creativy cravings because this blanket took on its own personality after a while. By the time I finished the blanket I was truly tired of it. It no longer looked beautiful to me. I couldn't wait to wash it, weave in the ends and take that blanket to the lys. (Friends and the lys owner said the blanket was beautiful and one friend was even inspired to knit a black and pink hat.) So, yes, I know what it is to work with a project for so long it starts to look different not a work of art but just an amalgamation of yarn. Fortunately, my creativity came flowing back as soon as i had finished and the queue of projects that had accumulated while I was brioching a blanket helped me get back into a knitterly groove.
Don't throw away your afghan. Give it away maybe or pu it away and bring it out in a few months, maybe this fall and see if it doesn't look better.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have felt that way before and just had to plough on to get the item finished and when it is finished what a relief to be able to hand it over to the owner.


----------

